# Looking for work South Chicago area



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

Going to have two trucks with no work. One with 9ft plow and bulk salt spreader. Would prefer to stay on the south side of Chicago and burbs. 
Thanks


----------



## ALJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I may have work for you in the south suburbs. Give me a call on Monday 708-403-8433 ask for Al. Hartman Landscape


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ALJ;1101143 said:


> I may have work for you in the south suburbs. Give me a call on Monday 708-403-8433 ask for Al. Hartman Landscape


Al I tried to call you monday and now again on tuesday. did you want me to work for your company or not??? please let me know either way.

Nick 708-670-0949


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

btw the truck is ready to go...


----------

